# 72.5 problems



## lightguy48 (May 18, 2004)

Anyone having problems with 72.5 on some receivers?

I've got two RCA Tivo's and they both work fine. However, the installer installed a RCA DTC-210 to replace my non-compliant DTC-100 and when I'm tuned to the 72 sat it will sporadically jump to other channels like the multi-switch doesn't know what to do.

D* sent me a replacement HD receiver, a Samsung, and it does the same thing.

I've swapped cables, swapped ports on the Zinwell multiswitch, same result everytime. Sporadic 72 reception on the non-Tivo receiver, but the Tivo's are perfect.

The Zinwell is a passive multi-switch and this reminds me a of a similar problem I had with a ChannelMaster passive multi-switch, there was insuffecient power from the receiver to drive the multi-switch properly.

I'm considering ganging the Zinwell off my old Eagle-Aspen multi-switch to see if it makes things better.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Exactly which switch is it? What dishes do you have? Can that switch be powered? If so, that's an easy test.


----------



## lightguy48 (May 18, 2004)

It's a Zinwell 6x8 Flexport Multiswitch, it's a passive switch.

The funny thing, I'm starting to think this truly might be a software/firmware issue with the receivers. 

Seeing the recent post about DVR firmware issues I'm wondering if the same thing is plaguing these HD receivers.

Here's why:

I put my o-scope and Fluke meter on T of the satellite input. With these smart multiswitches they use voltage and a data burst to pick the proper satellite.

I noticed on some occasions the 72.5 wasn't flipping to 18v as it should.

Also, on another occasion the B Sat 13v had no data burst on it as it should.

D* Op's guy, if you see this message, does that seem to sound plausible?


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Nov 13, 2002)

The RCA DTC-210 and Samsung SIRT360 both need a special filter inserted in-line just before the female chassis "F" connector, plus a software download which DIRECTV will send by satellite within 24 hours or by connecting your phone modem within a few hours.

-Robert


----------



## lightguy48 (May 18, 2004)

Ahhh maybe that will help, one thing I've noticed, coming off my two Tivo's looking at the data burst on an o-scope headed to the smart multi-switch is a VERY clean data burst with a nice sharp squarewave.

Looking at the Samsung and RCA the databurst is very noisy, it has rounded edges to the pattern and some noise too. I can see how this would really confuse the multiswitch.


----------



## lightguy48 (May 18, 2004)

FWIW, the local 'lead tech' for D* came out this morning. He said the filter was only to fix a problem with Samsung receivers failing to receive upgrades in a timely manner.

He claims the reason I'm having problems is because I need a powered multi-switch (I already have a low-current PIII dish) because I have too many receivers, I guess he forgot that the receivers help power the switch and dish, they don't drain it....

Anyway he told me it's my problem and I'll have to figure it out myself...

I'm still thinking this has something to do with poor data bursts out of the Samsung and RCA receivers. The Tivo units provide a nice crisp data burst, the Samsung and RCA don't. I'm wondering if this is a software issue, even though there different brands if the wrong timing information was provided in the software code to both manufacturers.


----------



## boisebigd (Nov 10, 2004)

One question I have is how many lines are you running? I can tell you that I have a PIII dish (AU2, whichever you prefer) and I'm currently running 16 lines off of it with no problem. See my signature at bottom for partial list of IRD's and also add two of the new D* D10 models and a Mitsubishi SR-HD5, although the Mitsu HD and the UltimateTV's don't get the 72.5. I too am using Zinwell passive multi-switches, model 6802 if I recall correctly, with power pass splitters as well.


----------



## Ed Dixon (Feb 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DTV TiVo Dealer _
> *The RCA DTC-210 and Samsung SIRT360 both need a special filter inserted in-line just before the female chassis "F" connector, plus a software download which DIRECTV will send by satellite within 24 hours or by connecting your phone modem within a few hours.
> 
> -Robert *


The software update made a difference for me. Mine worked fine before they installed the filter.

Ed


----------



## lightguy48 (May 18, 2004)

I've got 5 recievers, 2 are Tivo's so I'm using 7 out of the 8 ports on the Zinwell. 

I'm going to run a direct cable to the unit tonight straight off the multi-switch and see if it makes a difference, I doubt it will. I wired the entire house using quad-sheild RG6 and used F-Conn circular-crimp connectors, but I want to rule out all possibilites.


----------



## Okaasan (Oct 31, 2004)

You're putting too much into it-a filter is needed for some 72 installs. Stop before you make yourself insane and just install the filter.


----------



## lightguy48 (May 18, 2004)

I've got Samsung sending me one....


----------



## satmaster (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lightguy48 _
> *FWIW, the local 'lead tech' for D* came out this morning. He said the filter was only to fix a problem with Samsung receivers failing to receive upgrades in a timely manner.
> 
> He claims the reason I'm having problems is because I need a powered multi-switch (I already have a low-current PIII dish) because I have too many receivers, I guess he forgot that the receivers help power the switch and dish, they don't drain it....
> *


He is incorrect you must have the filter on a samsung 300w 310w or ts360hd when using a 6x8 switch. You need to get one.


----------



## lightguy48 (May 18, 2004)

Would that also help a DTC-210? Because it's doing the same thing as the TS360....


----------



## nasfan (May 2, 2005)

I have a DTC 210 Receiver. I tried all day to get a 72.5 signal, I hear people saying to buy a filter, what type of filter do I need.

I have a phase III and I am getting signals on all other 3 satellites, but not the 72.5

Could someone shed the light on this fo me


----------



## hoby (Nov 18, 2002)

I have the EXACT problem here with the Zinwell switch! My wife is crabby because my 72.5 locals don't show up on all the recievers in the house. I have HD-Tivo, Philips DTivo, and 3 other normal recievers including a samsung that has the filter. It seems like the Zinwell switch can't handle our setups, and thats why we are having the issues we do...

So now, how do we remedy the situation? I know DTV won't fess up to it, I have already spend a good 4 hours on the phone with them over it.


----------



## lightguy48 (May 18, 2004)

I had to call D* and have them send the tech back out with a filter.

I have not been able to find a source for the filters outside authorized D* service techs.

There are no real distinguishing marks on the filter outside a metallic-blue label with the number 5 marked on it in three places.

Even the D* swore it wouldn't fix the problem but it did.


----------



## lightguy48 (May 18, 2004)

As a sidenote, I'm ready for some of the 'real' multi-switch manufacturers to start making these new digital/PDM multi-switches.

I think these Zinwell units are crap. Even on the Tivo units which don't require the filters they're still flakey. 

As an example, about 30 - 50% of the time when I switch from a channel using the 72.5 sat to an HD channel using the 110 sat it fails to switch. You have to go to another channel such as 200 which uses 101 before it will recognize the change.

Soon as Eagle Aspen or Aska makes a Phase III/72.5 compatible switch I'm tossing the Zinwell in the trash!!


----------



## nasfan (May 2, 2005)

I am going to run a direct RG6 from the round dish to the receiver, once I get a signal that is close to 72.5 I am going to then hook everyhting back into the Zinwell and try again. I am losing my patience though.


----------



## hoby (Nov 18, 2002)

Did everyone that was having issues with this resolve it yet? I don't even bother with my locals now because they simply don't work on my Tivos at all anymore, and only my D* recievers can pick up anything from 72.5.


----------



## lightguy48 (May 18, 2004)

My HD Tivo works fine with the Zinwell switch. So does my SD Tivo, however, the DTC-210 must have the filter to work properly with the locals.

I did notice over the weekend they pushed down an new S/W upgrade to my SD Tivo and the guide is FAST! However, the HD Tivo is still as pokey as a turtle!. Anyone know if they're going to pushing the same SW down to the 250 units?


----------



## mgmrick (Aug 28, 2002)

Sorry kinda double posting here. Has anyone come up with a fix for this? Does anyone other than zinwell make a flex port switch?

Thanks
Rick


----------



## lightguy48 (May 18, 2004)

I'm not aware of anything. I had to have the filter installed to make my DTC-210 work. But I think the Zinwell switch is not highly reliable. I have incidents on my HR10-250 and other receivers when switching between SAT C and other dishes. Sometimes it won't switch, you have to flip to another channel and back before the switch will make the proper change.

I'm not impressed, plus it has no port for external power. I'm hoping one day Eagle Aspen or someone else will make a multiswitch like Zinwell's


----------

